# Peoples views on agencys



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

What's people views on agency's who do everything for you to move to Canada? 
From jobs to finding you a place to live ect
Has anyone used this service before? How did you find it

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

My view is that I wouldn't believe any agency which makes such claims.


----------



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought there were company's that do this?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Which companies do you think do this? Names?


----------



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

Ixp visas for starters. 
I know there are various company's that deal with this but I just wondered what people think.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never heard of them. Where are you located and what is your occupation?


----------



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

I am in the uk. England
Currently self employed repairing pcs ect

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You will have great difficulty getting a visa and most, if not all, agencies will take you on with promises, take your money and not produce. What age are you? I ask because if you're under 31 you may qualify for a WHV. Check Travel and Work Abroad | Temporary Work Visa For Travel and Work in Canada for Foreign Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

it is possible to achieve more permanent status via this visa.


----------



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm 34. I would like to live permanently eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If they claim they will find you a decent job, I wouldn't believe them. Unless they guarantee me my money back in case there's no job. (or the job is just a temporary contract for a couple of months)

We ourselves have used a consultant, but that was because there were major changes in the application procedure at the time we applied, and on message boards we couldn't find the answers. The clock was ticking since my husband (main applicant) was almost 50 and we would lose the necessary qualifying points for his age if we applied but were rejected. So we only had 1 chance to do it right. (there was no cap at that time, so if you got rejected because of an error in your application, you could re-apply immediately)

If you want to work with a consultant, than only do that because you know they are very very knowledgeable. (our consultant had a 98% succes ratio, but he would only decide to apply for you if you first delivered all the necessary documents, so he was sure you would qualify)
I would never work with a consultant who promises to get you a qualifying job hence a visa. Never heard success stories from that, only rejection or stories of people who spend all their money to get that visa, arrived in Canada, and the employer said "Sorry, the job isn't here anymore".


----------



## boabcc (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you EVHB

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

